# Finished FCG



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Finally finished up the final touches for my FCG. Soaking the cloth in the Rit Whitener/Brightener made a huge difference.

DSC02661 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC02663 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC02656 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Couple of short videos:

MOV02659 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

MOV02658 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Sweeeeet! Looks great spooky1!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice movement.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice job Spooky1! It's great to know it can be done with the little $3 motor, too. The dayton motor that runs mine can be heard all over the house. It gets kinda annoying after 5 years


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great Job!!!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awesome looking Spooky1 I totally did the black light well done


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

I really like the look of the fingers. It gives it an even creepier look than I've seen before.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

looking good, I need to get finishing mine too!,


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very cool FCG!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome FCG! Now if you just hand it over to me, I can cross that project off of my list for this year


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

fick209 said:


> Awesome FCG! Now if you just hand it over to me, I can cross that project off of my list for this year


I don't think it would fit in your luggage when you visit.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

:lolkin: It looks just awesome! The dye really made a huge difference! But then, I expect nothing less from masters like you and roxy!


----------



## phil121 (Sep 14, 2010)

Awesome job on the fcg spooky1, Your right about the whitener it really does make a difference.

Awesome job once again.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> :lolkin: It looks just awesome! The dye really made a huge difference! But then, I expect nothing less from masters like you and roxy!


FYI you need to use RIT whitner, not ROT dye.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

great job spooky1!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Finally put the FCG in a bedroom window for Halloween.

DSC02937 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Video:

MOV02941 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The lit eyes on this guy remind me of the Morlocks from the original Time Machine movie


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey that a good looking FCG great movement.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Now that's creepy. I like it!


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks great. 

Inspires me to finish mine.


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

nice professional undertaking of a classic!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh yes Spooky....Nice job


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Had the line to the head break last night. Guess I'll be fixing that tonight when I get home from work. Maybe I'll add a little Vaseline to the eye bolt (someone here on the forum mentioned that in a thread somewhere), to see if that cuts down the friction.

Edit: The line to the head broke a second time on me. I'm now using a pulley for the line to the head. It made it through Halloween night with no more problems.


----------



## punkin (Oct 28, 2010)

That is great! I'm adding that to my list of winter projects


----------

